# How to Pay for these emergency measures announced due to Covid 19



## Bern78 (24 Mar 2020)

How do people reckon the govt will pay for these packages announced today and a few weeks ago as a result of Covid 19?
Will we get money off the EU but everyone will be looking for it or do we face increased taxation ( however the marginal rate is very high as it is as are many other forms of taxation).

Obviously once the virus goes away ( hopefully ASAP but still be a few months at least) we will be left with the bill?


----------



## moneymakeover (25 Mar 2020)

Just read this:

Italy has asked for joint issued coronavirus bonds
But Germany's preferred option is enhanced credit from the European Stability Mechanism


----------



## Sunny (25 Mar 2020)

Wont even touch the surface of what will be needed. The cost of this will be greater than the financial crisis and I cant see how it can be met with debt without serious consequences. I know it might be obscene talking about the cost at the moment but they are going to have to do something pretty drastic. I think the rule book for global economics is going to be ripped up before the end of this. Beginning to think that printing vast amounts of money and giving it directly to people and businesses might be the only option. Of course they will do everything to avoid that.....


----------

